
Sunspot observatory: Unexplained FBI raid sparks conspiracy theories - quickthrower2
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/space/sunspot-observatory-unexplained-fbi-raid-sparks-conspiracy-theories/news-story/ccf683ac757091c8ce7e881558573165
======
quickthrower2
FBI, New Mexico ... better call Saul!

